# 3 gallon Shrimp Tree Journal



## boltp777 (Jan 16, 2009)

*Shrimp Tree 3 gallon*

ok well since i tore down my 42 hex i decided to do a 3 nano tank. i am using the tank from a eclipse 3 kit.

Equipment
one single bulb 40 watt coral life fixture the bulb is half 10,000k and the other half is 6,700k
Pressurized Red Sea Co2
Obnious sponge filter will be replaced wit a red sea or palm filter will have to do for now.

Plant wise i have java moss tree right now and dwarf hairgrass which i am giving away to Tonysok. i am planning to have a carpet of HC.

Their is one amano in there now. 4 Red Cherry Shrimps. Planning on getting more shrimp and of course Red Crystal Shrimp =). Their is also one otto in there and two olive netrite snails.

Here is a pic of the tank. for now


----------



## Seiryoku (Apr 1, 2009)

I like where this is going!


----------



## RamsRme (Mar 20, 2009)

I like the way you did it rimless!


----------



## suebe333 (Feb 17, 2009)

cool , how did you make the java moss "tree" ??


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I miss your hex, but this is going to be awesome. Especially with the HC.


----------



## boltp777 (Jan 16, 2009)

Seiryoku said:


> I like where this is going!


yeah i can't wait



RamsRme said:


> I like the way you did it rimless!


i love rimless tanks their amazing this my first.



suebe333 said:


> cool , how did you make the java moss "tree" ??


 well actually i got a piece of mazanita that looked kind of like a tree shape than took the java moss out of the tank and shaped it into the wood so it would attach to it cuz java moss loves to attach itself to everything than shaped the moss into what i think a tree would look like



sewingalot said:


> I miss your hex, but this is going to be awesome. Especially with the HC.


yeah i really can't wait i miss the hex too but this is my new project so im going to try hc im kind of nervous cause i heard how tiny the roots are and such im not really worried about lighting co2 etc cuz i have all that just getting it to stay down in the substrate. i am in need of a pair of actually aquascaping scissors and twizers i think once i get paid this week im going to try to get a new filter/ scissors/twizers.


----------



## Ishar (Oct 30, 2007)

boltp777 said:


> i am in need of a pair of actually aquascaping scissors and twizers i think once i get paid this week im going to try to get a new filter/ scissors/twizers.


Scissors: cuticle scissors from walmart or anywhere. They are perfect for this and are only about $3.00

Tweezers: went to my university and picked up a pair of forceps from the university book store for like $2- they are used for dissections in the biology department. 

Just thought I would tell you some very economical options befor eyou spend more money than you have to


----------



## boltp777 (Jan 16, 2009)

Ishar said:


> Scissors: cuticle scissors from walmart or anywhere. They are perfect for this and are only about $3.00
> 
> Tweezers: went to my university and picked up a pair of forceps from the university book store for like $2- they are used for dissections in the biology department.
> 
> Just thought I would tell you some very economical options befor eyou spend more money than you have to


thanks ill def get the scissors and ill get some tweezers while im at it too thank you very much =)


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like a great start! But isn't 40 watts over a 3 gallon tank a bit too much:icon_eek:


----------



## brohawk (May 19, 2008)

Don't buy the over priced high grade CRS! Everybody knows it's just a scam!!!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

brohawk said:


> don't buy the over priced high grade crs! Everybody knows it's just a scam!!!


lol


----------



## boltp777 (Jan 16, 2009)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Looks like a great start! But isn't 40 watts over a 3 gallon tank a bit too much:icon_eek:


the plants dont seem to be minding it at all lol



brohawk said:


> Don't buy the over priced high grade CRS! Everybody knows it's just a scam!!!


o shush lol. i got that info from a website. 


http://www.karmafarmaquatics.net/crredshc.html



ZooTycoonMaster said:


> lol


----------



## mithrius (Apr 28, 2009)

it looks really cute!! i really like your tree. i might steal your idea, its great!!!

thanks for the inspirate


----------



## boltp777 (Jan 16, 2009)

mithrius said:


> it looks really cute!! i really like your tree. i might steal your idea, its great!!!
> 
> thanks for the inspirate



thanks so much im glad i inspired someone because i am very new to this hobby so im very satisfied that i inspired someone =) thanks a bunch btw im pretty happy but one of my red cherries is pregnant i know their easy to breed but im still excited to see my first batch of babies !!!


----------



## ESK07 (Mar 16, 2009)

did you use the one piece or did you attached the others to it?

Looks good though!


----------



## boltp777 (Jan 16, 2009)

ESK07 said:


> did you use the one piece or did you attached the others to it?
> 
> Looks good though!


i used one piece because i tried gluing the branches and it wasn't cooperating maybe later on i will try the gluing =)

thankyou btw


----------



## mithrius (Apr 28, 2009)

ok, so my 'tree' isnt goign to be quite a tree, i havnt quite figured out the moss yet! hahah but my tank is too small for a tree, so im going for STUMP instead lol!!!

keep posting pics! this nano tank is adorable!!


----------



## boltp777 (Jan 16, 2009)

mithrius said:


> ok, so my 'tree' isnt goign to be quite a tree, i havnt quite figured out the moss yet! hahah but my tank is too small for a tree, so im going for STUMP instead lol!!!
> 
> keep posting pics! this nano tank is adorable!!


thanks so much!!! haha i want to see your tank. =))) well once i recieve my hc i will post more pics =)


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

I Love your little tree. Can't wait to see the progress


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

great tank, my bro use to have a nice flame moss tree before! (ktsgolfer)
it was awesome!
the only thing im not crazy about is that jynormous filter !XD
im still waiting for my hc to carpet up in my 60P and my ug is doing great!
i also have mini rotala so maybe when i trim them i can send some your way


----------



## mithrius (Apr 28, 2009)

i posted my tank!  its here: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/86727-2g-bubble-wall-tank-first-nano.html
in the nano tank section under "2g bubble wall tank!"

i am also getting some hc, im excited... i cant wait to see urs!


----------



## boltp777 (Jan 16, 2009)

trigun808 said:


> great tank, my bro use to have a nice flame moss tree before! (ktsgolfer)
> it was awesome!
> the only thing im not crazy about is that jynormous filter !XD
> im still waiting for my hc to carpet up in my 60P and my ug is doing great!
> i also have mini rotala so maybe when i trim them i can send some your way


yeah im getting a nano filter soon i actually made a diy sponge filter myself for now. pictures will prob be posted sat



mithrius said:


> i posted my tank!  its here: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/86727-2g-bubble-wall-tank-first-nano.html
> in the nano tank section under "2g bubble wall tank!"
> 
> i am also getting some hc, im excited... i cant wait to see urs!


awesome i cant wait to see it =)



funkyfish said:


> I Love your little tree. Can't wait to see the progress


thanks me too lol ill post some pics sat! thanks a bunch


----------



## boltp777 (Jan 16, 2009)

well this tank has now become a brackish planted tank. ill post more information and pictures later =).


----------



## boltp777 (Jan 16, 2009)

*3 Gallon Brackish Tank*

Lighting
10 Watt t5

Substrate 
Flourite

EI Method of dosing

Red Sea Pressurized Co2

Salinty 1.008-1.0014



Fish
2 Pea Puffers
1 Bumble Bee Goby

Invertebrates
2 Red Cherry Shrimp
2 Olive Netrite Snails
1 Zebra Netrite Snail

Plants
Java Moss
WaterSprite (from a friend given wit BGA)
remanders of HC which will probably die.
Duckweed
Saliva


Full Tank Shot without flash









Bumble Bee Goby =)


















Red Cherry Shrimp









Full Tank With Flash









Red Cherry knows what time it is










Beautiful BGA j/k lol my friend gave me some sprite wit BGA on it. its ok ill get rid of it










Pea Puffer named Roastbeef



















2nd Red Cherry










Full Tank Shot










now my plant is to overgrow the sprite which should be easy. get some more mazanita a black background and possibly a brackish background plant not really sure what ill leave it to you guys to give me some suggestions. i do like narrow leaf java fern but im pretty sure their is more possiblites or i love wisteria i think it would look awesome mixed in wit the sprite.


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

I didn't know that RCS could handle salt in their water. Hmmm.

Want some constructive criticism? Okay, you got it! I think you have a lot of substrate, especially in the front of the tank, considering that you're mostly just growing moss. I would slope the substrate back, higher in the back lower in the front. YYou mentioned getting some manzanita... I think that's a good idea, as the piece you have right now looks a little small. Maybe check online to see what natural brackish waters look like, and get some ideas for a natural-looking aquascape. 

Re: wisteria... I know its hardy, but I don't think 10 watts of light is going to cut it for wisteria. 


PS - You listed "saliva" as one of your plants. Not sure if saliva is a plant. Maybe salvinia?


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

You have a good layout for the scape, but there is way too much algae. Are your RCS and nerites eating? lol


----------



## boltp777 (Jan 16, 2009)

Axelrodi202 said:


> You have a good layout for the scape, but there is way too much algae. Are your RCS and nerites eating? lol


unfortunely i lost almost all my fish due to a faulty heater. =(((((((( but i bought 2 new bumble bee goby's. 2 amanos the oto survived =) i rescaped the whole tank i will post pictures later today. i only have one tiger netrite snail left im switching this down to a true low tech planted tank ill check the specs later.


----------



## boltp777 (Jan 16, 2009)

FrostyNYC said:


> I didn't know that RCS could handle salt in their water. Hmmm.
> 
> Want some constructive criticism? Okay, you got it! I think you have a lot of substrate, especially in the front of the tank, considering that you're mostly just growing moss. I would slope the substrate back, higher in the back lower in the front. YYou mentioned getting some manzanita... I think that's a good idea, as the piece you have right now looks a little small. Maybe check online to see what natural brackish waters look like, and get some ideas for a natural-looking aquascape.
> 
> ...


haha im horrible at spelling lol sorry. i am going to check what natural brackish waters look like. so i can get a natural looking aquascape going yeah the rcs were handling it well until the friggen heater killed them =( ill try what u said thanks a bunch =)


----------



## boltp777 (Jan 16, 2009)

so a lot has happened since the last update. i put the marineland eclipse 3 hood back on the tank and also a 10 watt fluroscent light strip. i only have 2 bumble bee gobies in there im pretty sure one is male and female and one tiger netrite snail. i also have these current plants i am suffering from collecteritis =X
Java Moss
Taiwan Moss
Christmas Moss
WaterSprite
Wisteria
i think not sure ludwigia repens
some sort of myrio please help id
Java fern
Pictures sorry i have a bad camera
front of tank








front with flash








Front with flash again zoomed








no flash








bumble bee =)








resting on a plant








close up of Christmas Moss








please help me id this myrio is that ludwigia repens also to the right









new project 13 gallon custom made by a friend of mine. i was orignally going to use it for saltwater but i am going to use it for possible a betta! saving a Betta its going to be the betta Luxury tank =) or maybe some zebra danios im trying to find fish that people tend to abuse and totally spoil them !

pictures arent the greatest










the sump/ would be the fug technically but im going to use this as the filter for the planted tank.










so basically i cant wait to spoil the fish that never tends to get spoiled =) i still have a lot of plans for the brackish tank. as i want my tanks to look wild as possible not trimmed down not that i dont like trimmed down tanks i just love the wild look of slightly overgrown tanks.

any suggestions let me know! for the upcoming scape or this current scape!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Looks great. I'll have to look at it more tomorrow when I am not so sleepy.  The ludwigia (I think) is Ludwigia repens x arcuata


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

Looks good. I don't know how the scratches on your acrylic tank don't make you crazy. That's exactly why I swore off acrylic in favor of glass--in nano tanks at least.


----------



## boltp777 (Jan 16, 2009)

it does make me crazy but my dad wont let me have anything in my room that is glass =( cuz he is afraid it will leak somehow so i kind of have to deal. im looking forward to the rest of your journal. im planning on also setting up a saltwater pico tank soon 1.25 gallons =P of glass in my room so he will just have to deal ahaha



FrostyNYC said:


> Looks good. I don't know how the scratches on your acrylic tank don't make you crazy. That's exactly why I swore off acrylic in favor of glass--in nano tanks at least.


----------



## crimsonbull57 (Jan 7, 2009)

you could make a sweet reef with your 13 gallon, kinda like this just bigger: http://images.google.com/imgres?img...tbnw=143&prev=/images?q=pico+reef&gbv=2&hl=en


----------



## boltp777 (Jan 16, 2009)

yeah i know i just dont have the money for it right now =( so i have kind of start small than work my way up to that.




crimsonbull57 said:


> you could make a sweet reef with your 13 gallon, kinda like this just bigger: http://images.google.com/imgres?img...tbnw=143&prev=/images?q=pico+reef&gbv=2&hl=en


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Where are you going to put the 13 gallon since it is glass? I look forward to the development. It has good bones.


----------



## boltp777 (Jan 16, 2009)

down in the basement so my dad wont yell at me lol =P your moss is doing very well =)



sewingalot said:


> Where are you going to put the 13 gallon since it is glass? I look forward to the development. It has good bones.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

You are so lucky. Our basement looks like a basement out of a horror movie. It's dingy, leaky, full of crickets in the summer and creepy. The floors are actually painted red! Eeek.

Glad to hear the moss is doing well for you. Wait until it really takes off for you, you'll be pulling out handfuls of the stuff or your hair one, lol. I actually had to bookmark your journal so I don't loose track again. I am rarely on the nano side for some reason.


----------



## boltp777 (Jan 16, 2009)

yes a update i got about 5 guppies in this tank that i saved =) even though the tank is too small for all the load i have i think its still good that i saved the fish =)

i got some yellow shrimp their awesome and i have a cherry red yes i know this is a big no no but he was a hitchhiker on a plant i had so im not going to throw him away lol
*
meeting of the shrimps*



























overview of the new scape my friend gave me this anubias not sure what kind though


----------



## plantedpufferfreak (Feb 2, 2010)

I know that the puffer has passed away. but u do know that pea puffers are freshwater? they do not do well in brackish because that is not what kind of water they need...


----------

